# FISHING GAME!!!!



## REO (Aug 12, 2013)

*Hello Everyone.. This is the official thread of the monthly Contest!*
Are we ready to have some FUN???
Catch that special fish and you will win a prize!

*Here is HOW TO PLAY! Read carefully.*

*3 numbers have been PRE-SELECTED before the game started.*
THOSE NUMBERS DO NOT CHANGE DURING THE CONTEST!!!

The SAME pre-selected numbers stay the same until all 3 of those numbers have been guessed!
*Those numbers are somewhere from 1 to 100.*

SO! All you have to do is Each day Post ONE GUESS from 1 to 100.
ONE GUESS PER PERSON PER DAY UNTIL ALL PRIZES HAVE BEEN WON.
*PLEASE one guess a day per HOUSEHOLD.*

(The winners will be posted in this thread)

IF you post numbers that have already been used, you will have wasted your guess.
If a number did not win before, it won't win the next day either LOL!
*So keep track of what others have already posted for your best chance to win!*

*So post your one guess per day! A day is midnight to midnight CST.*

*CLICK THIS LINK to see the contest page*
*http://www.lilbeginnings.com/contest/*

*If you win, be sure and thank the person who donated it!
All these fun games can't happen without our generous donators!
If you'd like to donate a prize, please email Debby or myself.

The winners are:
#1 Sundancer*
#2 *RiverRose28*
#3 *Chandab*

When all the prizes are WON, this thread will be CLOSED.
Many, many thanks to the people that donated these nice prizes!!!
Robin, Debby & the LB Team

Let the FUN begin! 

*READ THIS!!!!!!!!

All 3 winners are to email me their name and mailing address. All 3 names will be put in a jar and one name drawn out will get the either the "big prize" or one of the other 2 prizes. That is the most fair way I can think of!*


*READ THIS TOO!!*

*Anyone wanting to help Debby and I keeping the fun games going by generously donating a prize, please contact myself or Debby! We'd appreciate it!*

*The generous donator of this months "big" prize is Cindy** Coffman!!!*
*http://www.mothernatureskit.com/*

*Thank you so much Cindy**!!!! *


----------



## happy appy (Aug 12, 2013)

I would like number 1. Please for the first guess of the game!


----------



## atotton (Aug 12, 2013)

4 please


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Aug 12, 2013)

12




for me


----------



## LRMiniatureShetlands (Aug 12, 2013)

7 please.....


----------



## Barefootin (Aug 12, 2013)

I think I'll try 36


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Aug 12, 2013)

51 for Magic Marker


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Aug 12, 2013)

20 for me!


----------



## BeeBopMini (Aug 12, 2013)

Today I feel like a #82


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2013)

14


----------



## Scoutgirl (Aug 12, 2013)

33 for me!


----------



## minihorsecwgrl (Aug 12, 2013)

48 Please!!


----------



## Magic (Aug 12, 2013)

I'll take 75 today, thanks!


----------



## REO (Aug 12, 2013)

Not yet


----------



## MountainWoman (Aug 12, 2013)

58 please.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Aug 12, 2013)

25 please!


----------



## LRMiniatureShetlands (Aug 13, 2013)

24


----------



## Barefootin (Aug 13, 2013)

what the hey, how about 67?


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Aug 13, 2013)

How about 3 for Tues!


----------



## BeeBopMini (Aug 13, 2013)

93 is a good number


----------



## minihorsecwgrl (Aug 13, 2013)

Im thinkin...... 79 ??


----------



## atotton (Aug 13, 2013)

27 for tuesday


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Aug 13, 2013)

83 for me


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 13, 2013)

88 please, here fishey fishey


----------



## Jenny (Aug 13, 2013)

26


----------



## sundancer (Aug 13, 2013)

23 for me please~~~


----------



## madmax (Aug 13, 2013)

100


----------



## REO (Aug 13, 2013)

*Sundancer* 23 was one! Email me your info! [email protected]


----------



## cretahillsgal (Aug 13, 2013)

55


----------



## chandab (Aug 13, 2013)

I'll try 11 today.


----------



## happy appy (Aug 13, 2013)

How about 44?


----------



## REO (Aug 13, 2013)

Not yet


----------



## BSharpRanch (Aug 13, 2013)

I will guess 30 for today.


----------



## misty'smom (Aug 13, 2013)

How about 2?????


----------



## BeeBopMini (Aug 14, 2013)

85


----------



## LRMiniatureShetlands (Aug 14, 2013)

*77*


----------



## atotton (Aug 14, 2013)

29 please


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Aug 14, 2013)

57 for me


----------



## Barefootin (Aug 14, 2013)

Let's give 52 a shot.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 14, 2013)

38


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 14, 2013)

68, little fishey come out, come out.


----------



## chandab (Aug 14, 2013)

I'll go with 34 today.


----------



## happy appy (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm going with 5, I have 5 years until retirement!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Aug 14, 2013)

17


----------



## REO (Aug 14, 2013)

Not yet!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Aug 14, 2013)

54


----------



## misty'smom (Aug 14, 2013)

87?????


----------



## REO (Aug 14, 2013)

Not yet





PLEASE do come back tomorrow and try again! You're closing in on them!


----------



## madmax (Aug 15, 2013)

8


----------



## BeeBopMini (Aug 15, 2013)

Lets give #9 a try, he looks like a nice fat fish wanting to get caught


----------



## atotton (Aug 15, 2013)

6 for me


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Aug 15, 2013)

49


----------



## happy appy (Aug 15, 2013)

98 please!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 15, 2013)

I'll try 62


----------



## Jenny (Aug 15, 2013)

40


----------



## Scoutgirl (Aug 15, 2013)

84 for me today


----------



## Gone_Riding (Aug 15, 2013)

21 ???


----------



## sundancer (Aug 15, 2013)

10 ??

Sundancer


----------



## Barefootin (Aug 15, 2013)

how about 86


----------



## REO (Aug 15, 2013)

I thought sure I'd come here and find them caught but.........not yet!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Aug 15, 2013)

53


----------



## BSharpRanch (Aug 15, 2013)

I will pick 50. It has been 50 weeks since my horse was attacked by a pit bull and survived.


----------



## chandab (Aug 15, 2013)

I'll try 37 today.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Aug 15, 2013)

96 for today. Please?!?!?!


----------



## REO (Aug 15, 2013)

Not yet






I just know you catch them tomorrow!


----------



## misty'smom (Aug 15, 2013)

Number 99 please!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 15, 2013)

42 for us today!!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 16, 2013)

65


----------



## madmax (Aug 16, 2013)

22


----------



## happy appy (Aug 16, 2013)

How about 90?


----------



## atotton (Aug 16, 2013)

73


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Aug 16, 2013)

18 for me please


----------



## BeeBopMini (Aug 16, 2013)

# 89 looks like he's ready for the fryin pan


----------



## chandab (Aug 16, 2013)

*I haven't kept very good track of the numbers, but I'll try 70 today (hope it hasn't been used, already).*


----------



## Barefootin (Aug 16, 2013)

56 is my choice for today.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 16, 2013)

64


----------



## Gone_Riding (Aug 16, 2013)

28 for me today.


----------



## REO (Aug 16, 2013)

Only 32 unpicked numbers left!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Aug 16, 2013)

Booger, 'cause I'm gonna be gone the next four days. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Aug 16, 2013)

13 for Magic Marker today...


----------



## Danielleee (Aug 16, 2013)

80


----------



## BSharpRanch (Aug 16, 2013)

I will try 16 today, please!


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 16, 2013)

15 for me today...


----------



## REO (Aug 16, 2013)

Not yet! The suspense is killing me! LOL


----------



## Danielleee (Aug 17, 2013)

39


----------



## Barefootin (Aug 17, 2013)

19?


----------



## atotton (Aug 17, 2013)

47 please


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Aug 17, 2013)

94 for me


----------



## happy appy (Aug 17, 2013)

How about 61?


----------



## cretahillsgal (Aug 17, 2013)

60


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 17, 2013)

31 today...


----------



## madmax (Aug 17, 2013)

32


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 17, 2013)

81


----------



## Jenny (Aug 17, 2013)

76


----------



## BeeBopMini (Aug 17, 2013)

# 60 we need to restock the pond with hungry fish


----------



## REO (Aug 17, 2013)

Whew!!! Still one more!..........because...............

*RiverRose* you got one! 81 was one!

Email me your info! [email protected]


----------



## misty'smom (Aug 17, 2013)

Number 4??????


----------



## BSharpRanch (Aug 17, 2013)

I would like fishy number 45 please?!?!?!


----------



## REO (Aug 17, 2013)

central time!


----------



## atotton (Aug 18, 2013)

66 please


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Aug 18, 2013)

72 for me


----------



## madmax (Aug 18, 2013)

91 Sunday


----------



## BeeBopMini (Aug 18, 2013)

for my last try, I'll take # 59


----------



## misty'smom (Aug 18, 2013)

17?


----------



## chandab (Aug 18, 2013)

Hhhmmmm! Still not keeping very good track, so I'll try 43.


----------



## Barefootin (Aug 18, 2013)

Lucky #63 please!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 18, 2013)

90


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Aug 18, 2013)

I hope to live to .... 97!


----------



## REO (Aug 18, 2013)

*Chandab*! You got it! It was 43



Email me your info [email protected]

Thank you everyone for playing!


----------



## chandab (Aug 18, 2013)

yeah! Its been a year or so since I last caught a fish, I thought I was going to starve. Will e-mail shortly.


----------



## REO (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## chandab (Aug 19, 2013)

I ended up sending two e-mails, hope you got them.


----------



## REO (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes I did


----------



## chandab (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## chandab (Aug 19, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> CONGRATULATIONS CHANDA!!!


Thank you, Diane.


----------



## REO (Aug 20, 2013)

Prizes will soon be sent out





Thank you for playing!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 20, 2013)

Robin, I see that the grand prize this month is a foaling kit. So pleas if my name is drawn out of the hat, can you draw again, as someone else may need it. I don't have any foals coming.


----------



## REO (Aug 21, 2013)

I know, that's why I asked you in email



No worries!


----------

